# 5 kiloposts pour Suehil



## Nil-the-Frogg

Eh oui, Sue a lâchement profité de mon absence pour passer incognito la barre de la demi-dizaine de milliers de posts. Heureusement que j'ai de vils indics pour me signaler ce qui se passe et ne se passe pas (ils se reconnaitront  )

Congratulations Sue for your relentless contribution both as a moderator and a member. When love of language is melted with erudition, kindness and the ability to be firm when required, what do you have? You have Nil behaving like a bootlicker.

But it is sincere.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I'll gladly jump in Nil's pondwagon to thank Suehil for being here.
Efficient, concise; a resource to rely upon and a pleasure to read.

M.


----------



## Topsie

JeanDeSponde said:


> I'll gladly jump in Nil's pondwagon to thank Suehil for being here.
> Efficient, concise; a resource to rely upon and a pleasure to read.
> 
> M.



I couldn't have put it better! Congratulations Suehil, we're looking forward to the next 5,000!


----------



## DearPrudence

5000 already! Very helpful and nice as a member, and still as helpful & nice as a mod: que demande le peuple ? 
Félicitations et vivement les prochains 

Mes meilleures salutations


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

5000 ? La dose augmente donc ? 
Je ne te croise plus très souvent, je n'avais donc pas vu ce changement sur l'emballage.
En cout tas, je se touhaite un puser postiservaire !


----------



## bibliolept

Congrats, Suehil. Great to have you here.


----------



## hunternet

Félicitations Suehil pour ta modération modérée du forum et tes posts postés, et...et continue comme ca !

Bravo !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Félicitations Suheil pour ces 5000 posts, et je vais saisir cette occasion pour te remercier de toute l'aide que tous offres, alors MERCI!  

Bonne journée, 
Cristina


----------



## cropje_jnr

Congratulations, Suehil, for your commendable efforts in helping run the squeeky-clean and impressively tight ship that is home to us language-loving rats, who will certainly not be jumping anytime soon  (mes excuses à marcolo, qui aurait aussi des goûts cuilinaires, semble-t-il, et pour avoir piqué son pseudo en quelque sorte )!

Au plaisir de te recroiser sur les forums !


----------



## Suehil

Oh dear!  You have all been so kind and I hadn't seen the thread!!!  

Thank you very much, everyone, I don't deserve it  but I love it 

Don't worry, I'm not thinking of leaving anytime soon. 

Thank you all,

Sue


----------



## Outsider

Mes félicitations aussi, Suehil !


----------



## wildan1

Me, too--congrats and thanks to Sue. I hadn't realized you'd "turned mod"--which shows how seamless a role you know how to play.

Chapeau et merci ! Auf Wiederlesen!

wildan1


----------



## dn88

Thank you, Suehil  I always enjoyed your posts when I was still active here


----------

